# Camera Land's Current Vortex Riflescope Inventory 12/8/12



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's Current Vortex Riflescope Availability - 12/08/2012:*

Vortex Riflescopes come in and go out so quickly that I thought I would do a post with a current in stock inventory.

*Here's what's here as of this post:*

*Vipers:*

*Vortex Viper 2-7x32 Riflescopes @ $199.99* in both V-Plex and BDC. We had Vortex build more of these scopes for us as for the money there is no better option in a 2-7x32. These scopes were $259.99 and by commissioning Vortex to make them special for us we are able to offer them @ *only $199.99*

*Vortex Viper 3.5-10x50 BDC Matte Black*

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Matte Black* in both BDC as well as MilDot

For those of you who missed out on our last batch of the *Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Plex Matte Black* @ *$279.99* we have these in stock once again.

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 Matte Black* in V-Plex, BDC & MilDot

*Vortex PST's:*

*Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24* in both MRAD and MOA as well as the capped MOA version. We have a couple of these as display demos @ $419.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x44* in both MRAD and MOA. We have a couple of these as display demos @ $449.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP MRAD* and MOA versions. We have a couple of display demos of the MRAD @ $579.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

* Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP* in MRAD.

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP* in both MRAD and MOA versions. We have a couple of these as display demos @ $749.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP MRAD and MOA*

*In the Vortex HS Series:*

*Vortex Viper HS 2.5-10x44 *in both BDC and V-Plex

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44* in both BDC & V-Plex. We have a couple of these as display demos @ $399.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*Vortex HS 4-16x44-LR BDC*

* Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex HS 4-16x50-LR BDC *

*Razor Series:*

*Vortex Razor Gen II 1-6x24 - JM-1 BDC Reticle MOA # RZR-16003*

*Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 EBR-2B MRAD Reticle, #RZR52006* in both the 5 MRAD & the 10 MRAD Turret versions. We have one of each of these as display demos @ $1799.99. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if you are interested.

*New Crossfire II Series:*

* Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x40* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x50* in BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x44* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x40 AO* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x50 AO* in both BDC & V-Plex

*Please give Doug or Neil a call @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.*

**As a side note*, Over this past Summer I opened up an Offshore Fisherman Supply Tackle Shop, * Pelagic Outfitters * with my buddy Chris. Here is a link to the * Pelagic Outfitters Web Site *. 
Have no concerns, I'm still here @ *Camera Land* and Chris will be manning *Pelagic Outfitters*. I will be there on my days off (of course the days I am not out fishing). Please feel free to call Chris @ 631-225-TUNA with any questions on salt water fishing.


----------

